# Show Time!



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey guy's!

Well it's been almost 6month's since I was last on here but I'm back. Been taking some long overdue time off and have been spending some quality time with my family. Some of you may remember a log I did last year of my contest prep for my first ever show where I placed 2nd in the first timers category. Well it's that time of year again and I'm looking to break that top spot! My prep and log starts in 2weeks so just giving a head's up to anybody who may be interested.

Hope I can count on your support guy's as last year you we're literally my life line and support group!

Until then


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Look forward to it buddy! @ellis.ben


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

In bro


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

In. Really good log last time lookin forward to this one


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In

My heart has been empty without you


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

babyarm said:


> In. Really good log last time lookin forward to this one


 Made some tweaks to last year's prep where I think I could of done better or done thing's differently. Thing's seem so obvious now but it's a different story when you're tired and depleted. Should be a good log mate =)


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> babyarm said:
> 
> 
> > In. Really good log last time lookin forward to this one
> ...


Yea bud I know what you mean. But your experiences from last prep should power you through to get that top spot.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

babyarm said:


> Yea bud I know what you mean. But your experiences from last prep should power you through to get that top spot.


 Hope so :thumbup1:


----------

